# Got Wet, Got Fish, Got RainBows



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

https://jamsadventures.wordpress.com/

I hope you enjoy... 

JAM


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Good adventure as usual.


----------



## DauntlessRV (Aug 15, 2012)

*Great blogging!*

Hey Jams... I like your blogging very much! I am a newbie to Kayak Fishing... so new I haven't started yet! But I am getting psyched and your blogging is really cool and interesting. So I better get started and maybe come down and see you after awhile. Thanks for the great info, stories, etc.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Great report as usual..

Have you had a chance try those hooks etc. i sent you for the specs?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Thanks Guys it is My Pleasure*

@ Eddie I have them on the Boat for the next outing can't wait.. and thanks.. JAM


----------

